# nma-applet not connecting to wireless as non-root

## Adel Ahmed

I cannot even see the scanne wifi networks as a regular user, as soon as I run nm-applet as root, scanned wifi show up and it autoconnects to known APs

g50-80 ~ # emerge -pv networkmanager nm-applet

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.4.0-r1::gentoo  USE="gnutls systemd wifi -audit -bluetooth -connection-sharing (-consolekit) -dhclient -introspection -json -modemmanager -ncurses -nss -ofono -ppp -resolvconf (-selinux) -teamd {-test} -vala -wext" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

[ebuild   R    ] gnome-extra/nm-applet-1.4.0::gentoo  USE="-introspection -modemmanager -teamd" 0 KiB

any help?

----------

## The Doctor

You just have a group problem. A little googling suggests you should add your user to the wheel group.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I'm already a member of that group  :Sad: 

uid=1000(adel) gid=1000(adel) groups=1000(adel),10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),999(systemd-journal),996(input),244(plugdev),1002(libvirt)

----------

## Logicien

Maybe add it to the netdev group.

----------

## Adel Ahmed

there was no group with that name, so I created one and added the user to it, still not working

it might be noteworthy that I start my xsession using slim:

[ebuild   R    ] x11-misc/slim-1.3.6-r5::gentoo  USE="-branding (-consolekit) -pam" 0 KiB

and the command used is:

login_cmd               exec startxfce4

----------

## Adel Ahmed

bump

----------

## Adel Ahmed

hepl anyone?

----------

## feekoos

if you get something like "Not authorized to control networking", check if there's policykit rule:

https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/NetworkManager#Set_up_PolicyKit_permissions

----------

## Adel Ahmed

I already have this rule I'm afraid  :Sad: 

----------

## Adel Ahmed

what is wrong with policykit:

/usr/share/polkit-1/rules.d/01-org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system.rules

// Let users in plugdev group modify NetworkManager

polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id == "org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.settings.modify.system" &&

        subject.isInGroup("plugdev") && subject.active) {

        return "yes";

    }

});

~   

/etc/polkit-1/rules.d/51-nm.rules:

polkit.addRule(function(action, subject) {

    if (action.id.indexOf("org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.") == 0 && subject.isInGroup("netdev")) {

            return polkit.Result.YES;

                }

                });

uid=1000(adel) gid=1000(adel) groups=1000(adel),10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),85(usb),999(systemd-journal),996(input),244(plugdev),1002(libvirt),1003(netdev)

----------

## Adel Ahmed

another update, here's nmcli con show as root and non-root:

g50-80 ~ # nmcli con show

NAME                    UUID                                  TYPE             DEVICE 

Redington Value 2       617ce1a1-1ab7-4c68-b705-16825618223a  802-11-wireless  wlp3s0 

virbr0                  638e855a-b9f3-4894-be75-69e663c88253  bridge           virbr0 

AID-Training Network    794fc7eb-b5cc-44ff-a6f4-546e89f9d861  802-11-wireless  --     

ALHAMRA                 4dd4e0bb-a4eb-45b8-a180-8dc11449dba6  802-11-wireless  --     

Bluetooth connection 1  ce3546bc-8a27-4459-b13e-67299e5f69cc  bluetooth        --     

CMA CAS CONT            5fdfee6e-29f4-478a-acb7-dc56c7de32b1  802-11-wireless  --     

CMA INT                 ac371022-9d03-47e6-b069-9384b5b6d5ef  802-11-wireless  --     

EBTTIKAR                2fa008cc-ad7b-49f2-8a32-2bcf92320571  802-11-wireless  --     

HUAWEI-E5577-6A84       b32893dd-9cc5-4018-ab48-c32230674559  802-11-wireless  --     

HUAWEI-E5577-6A84 1     679f579f-4cef-4e15-bb10-7020e6039e5b  802-11-wireless  --     

KAIA_Mobily FREE WiFi   d4f8c087-9e57-459c-bab0-9d609b6839af  802-11-wireless  --     

Linux-Plus Saudi        e8003121-6ded-43b2-9728-f60449973c47  802-11-wireless  --     

LinuxPlus-VF            6f9b70f2-9ed1-4a28-8b9d-5b6ad51249e8  802-11-wireless  --     

Redington Value 1       f16ed5a9-479d-464e-a57c-726b2cc2a21e  802-11-wireless  --     

VPN connection 1        0c8c0a67-818c-43fa-82f8-fdf3cf0e3122  vpn              --     

wifi                    8d983844-165a-4fdd-997f-ff61a6e8af76  802-11-wireless  --     

wifi 1                  010bfcdc-03e2-47af-9fcb-c3a010eb36cc  802-11-wireless  --     

xperia                  3d32d984-b74c-4a25-8cc6-05f230958336  802-11-wireless  --     

non root:

adel@g50-80 ~/Desktop $ nmcli con show

NAME                           UUID                                  TYPE             DEVICE 

<invisible> Redington Value 2  617ce1a1-1ab7-4c68-b705-16825618223a  802-11-wireless  wlp3s0 

virbr0                         638e855a-b9f3-4894-be75-69e663c88253  bridge           virbr0 

Bluetooth connection 1         ce3546bc-8a27-4459-b13e-67299e5f69cc  bluetooth        --     

HUAWEI-E5577-6A84 1            679f579f-4cef-4e15-bb10-7020e6039e5b  802-11-wireless  --     

LinuxPlus-VF                   6f9b70f2-9ed1-4a28-8b9d-5b6ad51249e8  802-11-wireless  --     

VPN connection 1               0c8c0a67-818c-43fa-82f8-fdf3cf0e3122  vpn              --     

wifi 1                         010bfcdc-03e2-47af-9fcb-c3a010eb36cc  802-11-wireless  --     

the connection I'm currently connected to is conisdered hidden, is that normal behavior?

----------

